# Announcements Forum



## James

This new forum is for important announcements, comments and suggestions regarding this website.

Please do not "general chat" in this forum, you can do that at the "members chat" forum.

Regards


----------



## David C Coleman

*Very Useful Site*

http://www.bachtrack.com/find-a-concert

....


----------

